# Evans Offset Benders



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Has anyone ever use a Evans Bender? I have seen them advertised for years but I have never had or seen one on a job.
> Looks like a good idea working in a machanical or electrical room or if you were doing alot of exposed racks. To give one to each crew I don't think so. Might want to ask Piperunner this one.
> LC
> http://www.evanselectricalequipment.com/



Yes we have years ago our company had a few for per fab work .


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply Piperunner.
One other thing .
A wile back we were talking about homemade test equipment and you talked about a wire sorter using diodes. Could you please post a drawing of that. I just cant get a handle on how that would work. 
Thanks LC


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeppers. Not a bad tool but a bit limited and a bit...unwieldy and bulky. Find a good space for it and you will get the best use out of it.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Handy for pipe racks. Takes lots of math out of making pipe runs damn near perfect parallels. Works good, but big investment for what you get out of it.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Piperunner.
> One other thing .
> A wile back we were talking about homemade test equipment and you talked about a wire sorter using diodes. Could you please post a drawing of that. I just cant get a handle on how that would work.
> Thanks LC


Multiple diodes????


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, that is as I understand it.
LC


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Neat tool. Wouldn't mind trying it out someday. Might come in handy for a large job with multiple pipe racks.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Piperunner.
> One other thing .
> A wile back we were talking about homemade test equipment and you talked about a wire sorter using diodes. Could you please post a drawing of that. I just cant get a handle on how that would work.
> Thanks LC


Well ill see if i can find it for you but its fairly easy to make i use three different voltage regulators the circuit is a simple series set of diodes in a line end to end of three different circuits with taps made for one volt two volts three volts 4 volts up to 42 volts . These are on a common full wave dc bridge circuit so its a 60 volt output .

If you remember or have a basic understand of a standard diode it will drop .07 volts when it conducts thats why i use a few regulators . 

Each tap is a circuit number so you can hook it up to your panel and go out in the field and use your fluke to measure from ground to hot 2# volts would be circuit 2# if you had 42 volts that would be crt 42 .Its based on voltage drop of the diodes to get your correct volts to match your circuit so you cant test a 42 crt panel safe .

Is that what your looking for if so ill drawn it up because ill never find the paper trust me .


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Piperunner, That sounds like what I am looking for.
Would have replied sooner but I worked over tonight.
THANKS AGAIN 
LC


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Thanks Piperunner, That sounds like what I am looking for.
> Would have replied sooner but I worked over tonight.
> THANKS AGAIN
> LC


Well this is one i made worked fairly good simple but i have a few that are a little bit more accurate . Each breaker in panel you clip on a alligator clip one through 42# then you take your fluke and walk check each branch circuit in the building .
you can use it to test one or 100 wires . But it was never practical too make or sell this but just fun to use . No one would really use it out in the field but it was a safe way to check out you panels and if you had good voltage on one circuit but another circuit had a bad or low voltage on your meter at that low current dc it did sense a bad or lose connection 
in that branch which i found by using it once or twice .

Just some stuff i make for fun i dont really or never intended to use it have fun dont forget if you build this put heat sinks on the LM 317 because when they drop voltage they need to cool.
Have fun let me know how it goes . You adjust the regulator to set your voltage with the 5k i didnt show as a pot but its a pot .


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks . That is what I wanted now I can see how it works. Really never gave that much thought . Been along time sence high school electronics class.
I have a large notebook that I put information in I print this page and make a notation that this circuit is "Piperunner's Wire Sorter".


Thanks again Piperunner.
LC


----------

